# Another green tripe question - actually, a lot of questions



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Tripe is one of our highest value reinforcers! Take the can to the park with a longline and a spoon...and you'll be able to reinforce a LOT of recalls!

We pick up whatever variety (by a good supplier) is on sale.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use the Trippets here since there is no place close to find raw. I use it as a topper every 2-3 nights. I split a can between the 4 dogs. I only use the original as I just want tripe, not all the additional ingredients. The dogs go NUTS over it.

Once in a pinch I bought the Merrick green tripe.... OMG, it's terrible. I would never buy it again.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have bought both the original as well as the coat/skin variety. I noticed that the coat/skin variety one had congealed oil at the top - that was white...so that turned me off some. So now I usually just buy the original variety...as I do feed canned salmon and/or mackeral as toppers at times, so don't really think I need the added Omega 3's.
The store I buy mine at sells the smaller cans (like what you would get canned tuna or salmon in) and I usally feed half a can with Katie's regular meal. 
Neither Katie nor Paddy (when he tried it) had any loose stools, so Ranger should be ok. But it might be wise to start off with a small amount to make sure he tolerates it well.

Also when storing any leftovers, I not only put it into an airtight tupperware container, I go further and put that tupperware container into a large ziploc freezer bag to ensure the smell does not permeate the fridge.

I should add that I have never fed the tripe as a whole meal, instead I use it for topper purpose only. 

I can't wait to hear what Ranger thinks of it and get your reaction to how smelly it is! I believe we'll be in for a funny Ranger story!!

Good luck!!
Kim


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Personally I'd stick with the 100% tripe varieties. My dogs have never had any weird digestive issues or loose poop with tripe, even though it's fed as their entire dinner about once per week. 

Can't wait to hear about how much Ranger loves it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I have to point this out....tripe is 100% by-products.
(hey, I can say that, I'm Italian and we eat the stuff cooked in tomato sauce on New Year's Eve)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Green tripe is the stomach and contents of cows with all the nutritious enzymes that entails. GreenTripe.Com Main Index I think of that quite differently from byproducts which from FDA definition is


> Some people prefer to pass up animal by-products, which are proteins that have not been heat processed (unrendered) and may contain heads, feet, viscera and other animal parts


 PET FOOD: THE LOWDOWN ON LABELS


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You can feed it as a whole meal, if it's really tripe. By that I mean if it's the actual stomach and not as much of the contents. Used to get frozen tripe that was more 'meat' than grass and it was great, even got whole tripe and hacked it up myself (stinky, not going to do that again!). The frozen stuff in patties I can find here seems to be more grass than anything else so I use it as an extra.

I'm pretty sure he'll love you for it, just be aware of the smell....

Lana


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great thread. Very interesting topic, with lots of good information. Will have to give tripe a try.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm only nit-picking this because, contrary to popular marketing ploys, meat by-products are a perfectly legitimate source of nutrition for dogs:

AAFCO definition of by-products (which the dog food industry uses):

*Meat By-Products* - the non rendered, *clean parts*, other than meat, derived from slaughtered mammals. It includes, but is not limited to, lungs, spleen, kidneys, brain, livers, blood, bone, partially defatted low-temperature fatty tissue and *stomachs and intestines freed of their contents*. It does not include hair, horns, teeth and hooves.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm only nit-picking this because, contrary to popular marketing ploys, meat by-products are a perfectly legitimate source of nutrition for dogs:
> 
> AAFCO definition of by-products (which the dog food industry uses):
> 
> *Meat By-Products* - the non rendered, *clean parts*, other than meat, derived from slaughtered mammals. It includes, but is not limited to, lungs, spleen, kidneys, brain, livers, blood, bone, partially defatted low-temperature fatty tissue and *stomachs and intestines freed of their contents*. It does not include hair, horns, teeth and hooves.


 
I guess my thought is that with tripe you know what you're getting... the stomach of a ruminating animal, whereas with meat by products, there's a whole host of unknowns. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on-feeding-recipes/83442-not-new-but-ick.html


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have fed all the varieties of Trippet you mentioned. The lamb is by far the stinkiest (just a heads up!). I have given her an entire can for a meal and have also mixed a spoonful or two in with raw food or kibble if she happened to be getting a kibble meal. Whatever way you want to feed it should be fine. It stinks so bad I prefer to get it used up and out of the house! I don't recall there ever being digestive issues.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, Ranger got a special meal tonight! I stopped at a fancy pet store to pick up the tripe and also picked up some ground up bison patties as a special little treat. They were freaking expensive but I thought he needed some variety in his diet since he's been getting mostly pork. SO spoiled Ranger got a bison patty and a 5.5 oz can of green beef tripe. He LOVED the tripe! It wasn't that stinky (maybe because I'm used to being around horses and such) and I took pics of Ranger eating it - closed eyes, tail wagging, complete bliss. 

The only downside is it seems to have made him crazy!! He was sleepy and calm all day (and had a long walk) then I fed him bison and tripe...and he went nuts! Total energy burst and he's been going all night. Very unlike Ranger.

Oh no...I just let him out and he had liquid poop. The squirts. Then he trotted all around the yard with his hackles up for ten minutes and pooped some more. Liquid, then 2 solid turds. I'm not sure if it's from the bison/tripe or the pork shoulder he had for breakfast. How fast does raw digest? I fed him at 5pm, and it's almost 9 now. He's been a little runny the last few days, so I'm thinking it's the pork shoulder...frustrating! Especially since he won't calm down! He's dragging his bed around, poking everyone with his nose...ack! Where is my calm dog??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Probably not a great idea to feed the tripe with the new bison patties because now you won't know if its either of those new things, or something he ate earlier..  Good luck!! I'd take it easy for a few days back on his normal food routine and hopefully he firms up again


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, that's what I thinking last night...but I was a bad dog owner and had run out of food for him! I should have stuck with just the bison pattie, but I was too excited to give him the tripe. That'll teach me...


----------

